# Tow behind fence row trimmer



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

The type that's basically an overgrown weed eater with a lawn mower engine on it made to be pulled by an ATV/UTV. Anyone got one? How well do they work or how much of a waste of money are they?

If you have one, what brand and would you buy it again?


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

neighbour hates his says it would be ok on 5acres but just not practical for his fences


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Bought a Swisher fence row mower--might be good in a few situations but I don;t like it!

First, it can't handle any tough stuff. If the fence line is already cleared, it'll do OK. If it's too tall or too thick, the Swisher just can;t handle it!

Second, the swing mechanism is poorly designed. The ground wheels are too small for anything but a smooth lawn. The spring mechanism needs to be reworked. I added a limit chain to the spring to prevent the spring from getting over-stretched.

Third, the cutting strings break pretty easily and are hard to replace.

In it's favor, the engined (Honda as I remember) starts really easy.

Just my thoughts.

Ralph


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Seen therm advertised and I thought it appeared to be more of a suburbanite toy than a practical tool.

I just use roundup ultra or my Stihl trimmer (with a polycut head) and call it good.


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I've never bought one because I always figured they wouldn't work right or you'd have to stop and change the string every 10'.

Since these things are still selling new, I thought maybe they worked better than I had imagined. Since I'm not getting any younger, I was thinking (hoping) maybe these really did work. I figured I'd have to modify it to accept the poly blades or have to use it every other week.

Guess I'll save my money.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Neither am I. If they made a mega polycut head like Stihl has on their straight shaft trimmers, that would work. Problem is, I bet the Stihl design is patented.

I've never liked string trimmers, especially after usong the Polycut head.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Here is what you need! It's a Perfect brand orchard mower with a bump wheel. It works great for orchard use and I bet it would work for fences too.


----------

